# Are you canceling pax not wearing masks?



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Uber’s new mask wearing policy went into affect on May 18th. I’m very happy uber FINALLY recognized the increased risk of infection to both drivers and pax. Now if only they would address some of the MANY other risks of driving. Assault, false allegations, vehicle damage, harassment, etc...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I won't be driving until the first week of July, if we're looking good statistically, and so far, we are doing pretty good in my city compared to others. It's good enough to drive now IMHO (we're at 1-2 deaths a day and 20-40 new infections) but there is literally just no business because everyone is closed, and for good reason still.

At that time I'll be wearing my mask too (probably for another 2-3 months, just to be safe) and if someone does not have one, I'll still take them. The wording of the third option in the poll is stupid though, because we have no control over the actions of the pax, before and after they enter and leave our car, so moral prosthelizing about the potential future death of people I will never meet, isn't even on my radar screen.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I won't be driving until the first week of July, if we're looking good statistically, and so far, we are doing pretty good in my city compared to others. It's good enough to drive now IMHO (we're at 1-2 deaths a day and 20-40 new infections) but there is literally just no business because everyone is closed, and for good reason still.
> 
> At that time I'll be wearing my mask too (probably for another 2-3 months, just to be safe) and if someone does not have one, I'll still take them. The wording of the third option in the poll is stupid though, because we have no control over the actions of the pax, before and after they enter and leave our car, so moral prosthelizing about the potential future death of people I will never meet, isn't even on my radar screen.


Now if uber says everybody must have a mask. I wonder if this is a new safety issue ?
Meaning its like a child safety seat. We can cancel and collect that whopping 3.75 fee and 5 from lyft . Total joke 3.75 how do drivers make money ?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear wears a mask, but bear does not care if humans infect each other. Just please leave your drive-through bag in the van as you collapse while exiting, please!


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> The wording of the third option in the poll is stupid though, because we have no control over the actions of the pax, before and after they enter and leave our car, so moral prosthelizing about the potential future death of people I will never meet, isn't even on my radar screen.


I drive in Georgia, the first state to open up in spite of rising numbers. Most people I drive aren't taking it seriously so I'm very thankful of the new mask policy.

No, we don't have any control over people before, or after the ride but we do have some control while they are in the car. Studies show that masks help lessen the risk of me passing the virus, not getting the virus. Therefore it's easy to reason that if everyone wears a mask in a small enclosed space, everyone is safer.

We don't know the risk factor of pax. They could have diabetes, heart conditions, etc... Even people with no known risk factors suffer from this horrible virus. People can also have no symptoms and spread the virus so it's reasonable to assume that if no one wears a mask, it increased the risk to all people.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It only increases the risk for the other people in the car though. That's you or me. Your reasoning is moot, but you will act accordingly I guess.

It would be nice if everyone did of course, but, when I go back to driving, it will be at a time when I believe masks are probably irrelevant anyways. I'll still use it for the kabuki theatre effect and safety for a couple of months though.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

According to this article Uber is requiring passengers to wear masks too. They are also prohibiting riders from sitting in the front seat. 
As you know Uber is full of shit most of the time so we shall see will they actually follow through with what they release to the press. One would only assume that the Uber Rider app will require a selfie in order to fully process the Ride Request similarly to how the Uber Driver App requires the Driver to upload the selfie in order to "Go Online"

This process works on the Drivers end perfectly because Uber knows what their drivers look like as well as their social security #, drivers license #, insurance, home address etc.. etc.. The fatal flaw on the Rider side is they don't know what they look like. All you need is a credit card, phone number and an email address for a profile. If you require them to take a selfie of themselves they can easily pull a random selfie from the internet and put it on there to satisfy the algorithm. So in reality Uber has no way of enforcing what they are saying they are. All you can do as a driver is cancel the ride if a passenger is coming to your car with no mask and/or attempting to sit in the front seat.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If I was driving, I'd cancel on no mask pax. No brainer if one cares about family and any OTHER pax who gets into your car. I'm hoping the whole mask thing goes away and is timed to when the fed cheese ends.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

With all respect to the intent of the poll, the three poll options presented make this quite a leading question.

I might reword it:

*In line with Uber's requirement, will you cancel pax not wearing a mask?*

Yes. I am too concerned about the risk to myself, my family, or others to risk driving around passengers without masks.
No. It's a hoax.
No. I have balanced the risk of conflict with passengers against other considerations, and I can't bring myself to enforce the rule.
No. I am concerned about coronavirus spread, but I don't think masks make enough of a difference to warrant enforcing the rule.
Not sure.
I am not driving during this stage of the pandemic.

What about the drivers that get complaints from passengers to Uber? What about the first driver to get deactivated because of a false complaint by a passenger who doesn't care about Uber's policy about masks?

I am not driving now or any time in the near future, but if I did, I would have trouble balancing the morality of driving people around and "spreading the virus" regardless of mask use. Driving anyone around (masked or not) is actually pretty risky if you are concerned about your own health or the spread of coronavirus. If people are sick (knowingly or not) and traveling, the fact that they are wearing masks is good for public health, but it is not sufficient to stop the spread.

I think if you are driving, it is justifiable on a lot of levels to refuse to drive around people without masks. However, the drivers who don't enforce the rule may have other reasons besides "I don't care if people live or die". Are you sure you have taken into consideration the position of someone who fears an arbitrary deactivation but feels like they can't afford to stop working?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> I drive in Georgia, the first state to open up in spite of rising numbers. Most people I drive aren't taking it seriously so I'm very thankful of the new mask policy.
> 
> No, we don't have any control over people before, or after the ride but we do have some control while they are in the car. Studies show that masks help lessen the risk of me passing the virus, not getting the virus. Therefore it's easy to reason that if everyone wears a mask in a small enclosed space, everyone is safer.
> 
> We don't know the risk factor of pax. They could have diabetes, heart conditions, etc... Even people with no known risk factors suffer from this horrible virus. People can also have no symptoms and spread the virus so it's reasonable to assume that if no one wears a mask, it increased the risk to all people.


Numbers are rising because they are finally testing more people... Stop believing everything you see on the tv. There have been way more people who have had and gotten over this thing than is being reported and most have A symptomatic results... While a few have bad reactions agreed if we had real numbers for this crap the mortality rate would be less than half the other reasons people die every year... Won't hear that on the news...

Live your life, use common sense and stop living in fear like your government wants.

Oh and before you respond... Oh your gonna get sick!!! I welcome the illness so when your hiding out again in the fall I'll have immunity to it.

Chicken Little it's ok the sky is not falling.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Chicken Little it's ok the sky is not falling.


no vaccine for you until your behavior improves. It has been decided.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> no vaccine for you until your behavior improves. It has been decided.


Not an issue cuz I won't be taking one just like I skip the flu one each year...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Not an issue cuz I won't be taking one just like I skip the flu one each year...


I "hope" if you had any kids they are all grown and flew the coup....because you'd never get dad of the year award for skipping the flu vaccine. Just saying.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Uber's new mask wearing policy went into affect on May 18th. I'm very happy uber FINALLY recognized the increased risk of infection to both drivers and pax. Now if only they would address some of the MANY other risks of driving. Assault, false allegations, vehicle damage, harassment, etc...


I understand people got to make a living but anyone that's currently driving pax around got to have a big set of balls to complain about others "spreading " the virus.

Driving randomized strangers from across the city is considered a super spreader mask or no mask. To think anything else is otter delusion.

Please consider that next time you make a poll with condensing choices.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Great loaded poll


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

None of the above. I'm collecting unemployment and staying home.

I'd rather be driving, but I'm considered at risk, due to my age.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I "hope" if you had any kids they are all grown and flew the coup....because you'd never get dad of the year award for skipping the flu vaccine. Just saying.


Maybe he does deserve father of the year &#129335;‍♂

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ing-eight-years-Perth-girl-left-disabled.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Maybe he does deserve father of the year


you must be kidding, right? Try harder.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> you must be kidding, right? Try harder.


No I'm not, you take a very hard stance on vaccines as though vaccines don't carry potential side effects.

There are legit reason some choose not to vaccinate, particularly from low risk diseases such as influenza.

I do personally know someone that was completely disabled and deformed by a simple flu vaccine. They study him and his case at Emory Healthcare.


----------



## Serpentine (Dec 23, 2017)

80,000 Americans died during the 2017-2018 Flu Season. How many of you wore masks? Stayed away from your elderly parents and grandparents? Stayed far away from others? Sneezed or coughed into your own hands? Didn't use gloves or hand sanitizers?

Yeah, kind of what I thought. 1968 Pandemic: 100,000 Americans died 1957 Pandemic: 116,000 Americans died

Worried? Then stay the f--k home. Not worried? Go out and enjoy life.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber doesn't care if the pax wear mask. It's just their typical BS PR.
On the other hand, if we cancel a pax who is not wearing a mask, they'll probably deactivate us for discrimination.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Serpentine said:


> 80,000 Americans died during the 2017-2018 Flu Season. How many of you wore masks? Stayed away from your elderly parents and grandparents? Stayed far away from others? Sneezed or coughed into your own hands? Didn't use gloves or hand sanitizers?
> 
> Yeah, kind of what I thought. 1968 Pandemic: 100,000 Americans died 1957 Pandemic: 116,000 Americans died
> 
> Worried? Then stay the f--k home. Not worried? Go out and enjoy life.


&#128064;
Had to do a double take of your profile picture. I thought you was Stone Cold. Things must be bad if SC doing Uber &#129315;










Didn't get his stimulus money


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Serpentine said:


> 80,000 Americans died during the 2017-2018 Flu Season. How many of you wore masks? Stayed away from your elderly parents and grandparents? Stayed far away from others? Sneezed or coughed into your own hands? Didn't use gloves or hand sanitizers?


I can't figure out why people don't wear a mask as a way to protect other people. It's such a simple thing. Maybe because they're selfish and don't care if their actions cause others to suffer. Maybe it's plain ignorance. In any case, your flu death figure is wrong.

According to the CDC:
2015-2016 flu deaths 23,000
2016-2017 flu deaths 38,000
2017-2018 flu deaths 61,000
2018-2019 flu deaths 34,200

First confirmed US covid-19 case was 2/29. It's now 94,629. 
At this rate, it will be over 100,000 deaths within the first 90 days. Only 90 days.
See the difference?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> See the difference?


That's the problem: these deniers don't see the difference. They don't understand COVID-19 is 2x as contagious as the flu and 10x as deadly. They didn't learn from history.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> First confirmed US covid-19 case was 2/29. It's now 94,629.
> At this rate, it will be around 100,000 deaths in 90 days. Only 90 days.
> See the difference?


And that's with most of the country under lockdown. So imagine the number if they hadn't been.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

And imagine the number if the lockdowns were sooner.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52757150


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I voted YES but I have yet to kick anyone out over it yet. I've been wearing n95 masks since early April and I roll down the driver side window and have been taking other countermeasures so I feel reasonably safe.

To be honest I am more likely to use the No Mask cancel on a known short ride from someone who I perceive to be a risk for bad feedback. I feel reasonably protected with my n95 mask but if someone were coughing up a storm and had no mask I would probably deny them too.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> That's the problem: these deniers don't see the difference. They don't understand COVID-19 is 2x as contagious as the flu and 10x as deadly. They didn't learn from history.


They also don't believe in science. Doesn't help that our commander in chief refuses to wear a mask in public and is politicizing something that's a public health and safety issue and shouldn't have anything to do with politics.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> I can't figure out why people don't wear a mask as a way to protect other people. It's such a simple thing. Maybe because they're selfish and don't care if their actions cause others to suffer. Maybe it's plain ignorance. In any case, your flu death figure is wrong.
> 
> According to the CDC:
> 2015-2016 flu deaths 23,000
> ...


Or maybe it's because unless it's a N95 mask they are useless....

Imagine that an answer that is based in fact...


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Or maybe it's because unless it's a N95 mask they are useless....
> 
> Imagine that an answer that is based in fact...


A properly worn N95 mask prevents you from getting the virus. Wearing other types of face covering will help prevent you from SPREADING the virus. Here's an example:










One person wearing pants gives that individual some protection and protects others, but they can still get sprayed by the pantsless. Everybody wearing pants obviously offers the safest - if not the driest - outcome. So in other words, if both you and your pax are wearing masks, it slows the spread. Scientifically proven.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No I'm not, you take a very hard stance on vaccines as though vaccines don't carry potential side effects.


You do you. But if you have kids....please please home school them. They shouldn't be around other kids. Nuf said.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You do you. But if you have kids....please please home school them. They shouldn't be around other kids. Nuf said.


Because I don't crucify people for not getting the flu shot? &#129300;

Your stance on flu shot is radical liberal.

It's equivalent to the far right views on abortion.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

DarkBerry said:


> They also don't believe in science. Doesn't help that our commander in chief refuses to wear a mask in public and is politicizing something that's a public health and safety issue and shouldn't have anything to do with politics.


Tell me about it... and to think, it's 2020.

I'm not a fan of Fidel Castro's, nevertheless, decades ago he announced "the future of our nation is necessarily the future of men of science" and he invested in educating Cuba's doctors and medical researchers overseas. As poor a nation as they are, they've come up with a vaccine that helps some people with lung cancer. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CimaVax-EGF

There's a very interesting Nova episode about it on PBS. https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/video/cubas-cancer-hope/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Everybody dies.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Everybody dies.


Death is a part of life but no one wanted to die with Covid-19. You don't want to be on machine wearing mask pipe hooked up in your body, not seeing your family till you went under 6 feet. It is so painful.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Death is a part of life but no one wanted to die with Covid-19. You don't want to be on machine wearing mask pipe hooked up in your body, not seeing your family till you went under 6 feet. It is so painful.


And no one wants an "avoidable death" because some virus-carrier (whether symptomatic or not) behaves selfishly by not properly masking-up (if at all) and speaking/breathing in your close vicinity.

It's bad enough standing in supermarket lines every time with covidiots behind/front of you, who are not only no masked properly, but who also keep creeping up in your personal space (let alone your 6' space). It's even worse walking into Chipotle today for take-out, and seeing 3 employees standing behind the counter, busy talking, with their big fat noses fully exposed out of their improperly worn face masks.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> Uber's new mask wearing policy went into affect on May 18th. I'm very happy uber FINALLY recognized the increased risk of infection to both drivers and pax. Now if only they would address some of the MANY other risks of driving. Assault, false allegations, vehicle damage, harassment, etc...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-they-need-to-wear-a-mask-no-surprise.399137/


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Does no one remember when we was called science deniers if we said to wear masks??



















https://komonews.com/news/consumer/cdc-says-surgical-masks-wont-protect-you-from-the-coronavirus
https://www.voanews.com/science-health/coronavirus-outbreak/who-dont-wear-face-masks
Any agenda they want to push is now backed by science &#129300;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RodB said:


> Any agenda they want to push is now backed by science &#129300;


As opposed, of course, to certain people who deny all science. I'm surprised that one particular person hasn't claimed he can stop the tide from coming in.

Actually, the mask thing is an interesting one. First we shut the freakin' economy down, then we got told that the masks work great. If they are so great, why didn't we just do that by itself in the first place.

Three of us went to lunch yesterday. (My S.O., a paralegal who works for the S.O., and me.) The restaurant said we couldn't walk to our table without masks. Seemed kind of goofy to me. Fortunately the paralegal pulled an extra one out of her purse to loan to me.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No I'm not, you take a very hard stance on vaccines as though vaccines don't carry potential side effects.
> 
> There are legit reason some choose not to vaccinate, particularly from low risk diseases such as influenza.
> 
> I do personally know someone that was completely disabled and deformed by a simple flu vaccine. They study him and his case at Emory Healthcare.


I am not an anti-vaxxer but I would never allow a vaccine to be injected into me that has been rushed to market without thorough testing being done first.

There are 30 or more known strains of CV19. Producing a viable vaccine seems slim to none.

If it was so easy to create a valid vaccine, all other strains of CV would have been eradicated long ago, thus stopping many aspects of the "common cold"...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am not an anti-vaxxer but I would never allow a vaccine to be injected into me that has been rushed to market without thorough testing being done first.
> 
> There are 30 or more known strains of CV19. Producing a viable vaccine seems slim to none.
> 
> If it was so easy to create a valid vaccine, all other strains of CV would have been eradicated long ago, thus stopping many aspects of the "common cold"...


Yea im not actually an anti-vaxxer either, I've had ALL my shots with the exception of yearly flu vaccines.

There are certain individuals that label you a heretic and anti-vaxxer the second you question any vaccine.

I believe you should question anything thats being injected into your body and all prescribed medications.

No one is going to look after your health and life the way yourself would.

If 8% of people start going blind within 5 years of taking experimental vaccine, there will be a little class action lawsuit.

You will get a little money for your trouble but be freakin blind for the remainder of your days.

To make matters worse after about a month of it being on the news the rest of society won't give a flying-fk. The same applies to medications


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea im not actually an anti-vaxxer either, I've had ALL my shots with the exception of yearly flu vaccines.
> 
> There are certain individuals that label you a heretic and anti-vaxxer the second you question any vaccine.
> 
> ...


If I go blind I will not be able to drive myself to McDonald's to use my coupon for the free McCafe that I received from the class action... :roflmao:


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If I go blind I will not be able to drive myself to McDonald's to use my coupon for the free McCafe that I received from the class action... :roflmao:


But you will be able to make your Uber driver take your dog...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If I go blind I will not be able to drive myself to McDonald's to use my coupon for the free McCafe that I received from the class action... :roflmao:


No worries, I've seen the future and strangely all the blind men seem happy.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No worries, I've seen the future and strangely all the blind men seem happy.


That was hysterical... :roflmao:

I'm getting my sunglasses and cane ready as I type this... lmao


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There are 30 or more known strains of CV19. Producing a viable vaccine seems slim to none.


That's why we have real scientists working on the issue. They're called virologists.

You're just anti-vaxxer who has thought up a more creative excuse.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am not an anti-vaxxer but I would never allow a vaccine to be injected into me that has been rushed to market without thorough testing being done first.
> 
> There are 30 or more known strains of CV19. Producing a viable vaccine seems slim to none.
> 
> If it was so easy to create a valid vaccine, all other strains of CV would have been eradicated long ago, thus stopping many aspects of the "common cold"...


You see how you got called an anti-vaxxer for thinking.

Although you never said you dont believe in vaccines &#129300;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You see how you got called an anti-vaxxer for thinking.


Thinking would mean actually applying some real thought process, instead of looking for excuses.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Uberguyken said:


> Numbers are rising because they are finally testing more people... Stop believing everything you see on the tv. There have been way more people who have had and gotten over this thing than is being reported and most have A symptomatic results... While a few have bad reactions agreed if we had real numbers for this crap the mortality rate would be less than half the other reasons people die every year... Won't hear that on the news...
> 
> Live your life, use common sense and stop living in fear like your government wants.
> 
> ...


BEST POST OF THE THREAD 
&#127942;



Serpentine said:


> 80,000 Americans died during the 2017-2018 Flu Season. How many of you wore masks? Stayed away from your elderly parents and grandparents? Stayed far away from others? Sneezed or coughed into your own hands? Didn't use gloves or hand sanitizers?
> 
> Yeah, kind of what I thought. 1968 Pandemic: 100,000 Americans died 1957 Pandemic: 116,000 Americans died
> 
> Worried? Then stay the f--k home. Not worried? Go out and enjoy life.


HONORABLE MENTION 2ND BEST POST
&#127942;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Thinking would mean actually applying some real thought process, instead of looking for excuses.


Say something of actual substance if you disagree with someones opinion.

It's easy to just to label people and write off what they actually said. That's not using your brain.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's why we have real scientists working on the issue. They're called virologists.
> 
> You're just anti-vaxxer who has thought up a more creative excuse.


I'm glad you somehow have managed to obtain my medical history regarding vaccines and have labeled me an anti-vaxxer...

- I have had every required childhood vaccine.
- I have my 5 year tetanus shots.
- I have the yearly flu shot vaccine.
- I have had both Prevnar and Pneumovax vaccines (pneumonia).
- I have all required booster shots...

But I will be damned if a vaccine rushed to market, not thoroughly tested, will ever be injected into me... and government is not going to force it upon me either...

With 30 different known strains of CV19 it will be or could be a guessing game in the creation of such vaccine. You might be injected with a vaccine that could be no more effective than if you were injected with a syringe full of water.

If CV in general (think common cold) has had no vaccine in the last 50 years they have tried to create one, how is it suddenly possible to create one now in such a short period of time? You should really think about that...

As a side note... CV19 has become extremely political... and with government wanting to track your every move because of it... you might want to reconsider your stance here...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I'm glad you somehow have managed to obtain my medical history regarding vaccines and have labeled me an anti-vaxxer...
> 
> - I have had every required childhood vaccine.
> - I have my 5 year tetanus shots.
> ...


If you completed your tetanus shot as a child it's non needed as an adult.

Talk to your doctor about it, to see if your good.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> With 30 different known strains of CV19 it will be or could be a guessing game in the creation of such vaccine.


You're already pre-judging one or more vaccines that haven't even finished testing yet!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> Uber's new mask wearing policy went into affect on May 18th. I'm very happy uber FINALLY recognized the increased risk of infection to both drivers and pax. Now if only they would address some of the MANY other risks of driving. Assault, false allegations, vehicle damage, harassment, etc...


Masks are useless. They are nothing more than cloth placebos.

https://www.businessinsider.com/who-no-need-for-healthy-people-to-wear-face-masks-2020-4


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Masks are useless. They are nothing more than cloth placebos.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/who-no-need-for-healthy-people-to-wear-face-masks-2020-4


How can you tell who has covid-19? Many people that don't even know they have it can spread it. Even people that eventually get very sick are contagious before their symptoms show. So are you saying an asymptomatic person that sneezes or coughs 2 feet from your face doesn't put you at risk? If they have a mask on their germs won't fly. It's common sense. If you don't think a mask works, try putting a mask on and spit. I'm guessing the spit stays in your mask and not in someone's face.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You're already pre-judging one or more vaccines that haven't even finished testing yet!


I'm not pre-judging anything. You however blindly wish to take what I have said out of complete context. I also stated that in the last 50 years that no corona virus based vaccine has been effectively created. So how is it possible a CV vaccine will suddenly come along?

I am not going to waste my time going in circles with you. If you want to take the vaccine, if and when it comes along, you are free to do so. Your choice has no effect on my choice nor will it ever.

For future reference I could care less what it is you have to say about this topic, my opinions, or facts I have presented.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I also stated that in the last 50 years that no corona virus based vaccine has been effectively created.


That's because there aren't many corona viruses in existence. Sure, the common cold, but it mutates much faster than this one does. Thank goodness this one is slow in that regard.

I don't know exactly how many strains of this one there are. But it hasn't changed enough to deter the vaccine efforts, of which there are at least a dozen.

Suppose the first vaccine only works for half the people who get it. That's a huge plus even then.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> How can you tell who has covid-19? Many people that don't even know they have it can spread it. Even people that eventually get very sick are contagious before their symptoms show. So are you saying an asymptomatic person that sneezes or coughs 2 feet from your face doesn't put you at risk? If they have a mask on their germs won't fly. It's common sense. If you don't think a mask works, try putting a mask on and spit. I'm guessing the spit stays in your mask and not in someone's face.


Spit isn't smaller than the openings in your cloth mask... CORONOVIRUS is.... Next attempt at making a point please ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because there aren't many corona viruses in existence. Sure, the common cold, but it mutates much faster than this one does. Thank goodness this one is slow in that regard.
> 
> I don't know exactly how many strains of this one there are. But it hasn't changed enough to deter the vaccine efforts, of which there are at least a dozen.
> 
> Suppose the first vaccine only works for half the people who get it. That's a huge plus even then.


There are 7 strains of CV known to infect humans. And for strains 1 thru 6 there has been no vaccines created. Strains 5 and 6 are SARS and MERS.

No vaccines successfully created for strains 1 thru 6, but you are confident one will be created for 7, CV19.

Feel free to take it if it ever comes along. I've already told you there are at least 30 known mutations of CV19. The most powerful mutation is 270 times stronger than the weakest.

Additionally, there is no conclusive proof that immunity occurs for any extended period of time. If that is indeed the case, a vaccine would prove useless anyways as it would not provide sufficient immunity in the long run.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Spit isn't smaller than the openings in your cloth mask... CORONOVIRUS is.... Next attempt at making a point please ...


Bahaha it's not that difficult of a concept. Someone with Coronavirus sneezes, coughs, or talks close to you and the virus is all over you. If they are wearing a mask the virus is way less likely to spread. If you don't understand this simple concept by now, I can't help you.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Clothahump said:


> Masks are useless. They are nothing more than cloth placebos.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/who-no-need-for-healthy-people-to-wear-face-masks-2020-4


If you take your blinders off for one moment, you will notice that outside of healthcare workers, masks on the general public are predominantly to prevent the DISTRIBUTION of the virus by those who carry the virus, not to prevent its ACQUISITION.

If you carry the virus but are not sick from it or symptomatic, you are still a carrier, and you will still infect others. In that scenario, I sure as hell would not want your unmasked face breathing in my vicinity-- that is, of course, unless you also think COVID-19 is spread telepathically.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> Bahaha it's not that difficult of a concept. Someone with Coronavirus sneezes, coughs, or talks close to you and the virus is all over you. If they are wearing a mask the virus is way less likely to spread. If you don't understand this simple concept by now, I can't help you.


Thanks. You can't help me. Move along. I got money to make Chicken Little.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I wear a mask whenever I go in a store, even something like an auto parts store or 7-Eleven, as a courtesy and respect to the people that work there.

However, when ubering, if the pax doesn't wear a mask, I don't put mine on. If they have one on, then I put mine on too.

9 out of 10 don't have one on. Sometimes they ask if I want them to put it on. I tell them that I'm fine without them wearing it. I also tell them that I can wear mine if they like and so far not a single one has asked me to.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your stance on flu shot is radical liberal.


no kids, huh? I'm not a liberal. Not a Dem and not a GOP. Next? If you do have kids and you refuse to vaccinate, then please please home school your kids so they don't mix with kids who have had their vaccinations. It really is that simple. My opinion, my stance. Deal with it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Arguing with these deniers is like the logic of this genius:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> No vaccines successfully created for strains 1 thru 6, but you are confident one will be created for 7, CV19.


Sure. Because if SARS and MERS had caused this much death, we'd have worked on them more.

Funding for vaccine research on those two basically dried up after the threat was gone.



Uberguyken said:


> Spit isn't smaller than the openings in your cloth mask... CORONOVIRUS is.... Next attempt at making a point please ...


The virus doesn't have wings. It has to be carried in droplets. Those droplets are created by breathing (a little bit), talking (a little more), shouting or singing (more yet), and coughing/sneezing (a lot more).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> no kids, huh? I'm not a liberal. Not a Dem and not a GOP. Next? If you do have kids and you refuse to vaccinate, then please please home school your kids so they don't mix with kids who have had their vaccinations. It really is that simple. My opinion, my stance. Deal with it.


You do know I have all my vaccination shots &#128529;


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> If you take your blinders off for one moment, you will notice that outside of healthcare workers, masks on the general public are predominantly to prevent the DISTRIBUTION of the virus by those who carry the virus, not to prevent its ACQUISITION.
> 
> If you carry the virus but are not sick from it or symptomatic, you are still a carrier, and you will still infect others. In that scenario, I sure as hell would not want your unmasked face breathing in my vicinity-- that is, of course, unless you also think COVID-19 is spread telepathically.


Sigh. The masks do NOTHING to prevent the spread. The C19 virus is tiny, on the order of 2 microns. Even the level 95 masks have trouble with it. The cloth masks are useless.



UberchickATL said:


> How can you tell who has covid-19? Many people that don't even know they have it can spread it. Even people that eventually get very sick are contagious before their symptoms show. So are you saying an asymptomatic person that sneezes or coughs 2 feet from your face doesn't put you at risk? If they have a mask on their germs won't fly. It's common sense. If you don't think a mask works, try putting a mask on and spit. I'm guessing the spit stays in your mask and not in someone's face.


Walk up to a chain link fence, put your face up against it and exhale. Did the fence prevent your breath from going through?

The C19 virus is tiny, on the order of 2 microns or so. Even the level 95 masks have trouble with it. Cloth masks are like the chain link fence to the virus.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Sigh. The masks do NOTHING to prevent the spread. The C19 virus is tiny, on the order of 2 microns. Even the level 95 masks have trouble with it. The cloth masks are useless.
> 
> 
> Walk up to a chain link fence, put your face up against it and exhale. Did the fence prevent your breath from going through?
> ...


Once again, science is taking a back seat to uninformed opinion. Maybe you think if someone is wearing a mask, the virus has tiny legs and will march down their body, across the car, and climb into your mouth? No, it is spread through droplets. Contain the droplets, contain the virus. Simple science backed up by scientific research. But you do you and I'll continue to wear a mask.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

So, are any Uber drivers getting cancellation payouts for cancelling on pax not wearing a mask? If so, does Uber seem to be slowing/withholding pings afterwards?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Sigh. The masks do NOTHING to prevent the spread.


you should go test that theory. You could be the poster child for the denier club.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

here2der said:


> So, are any Uber drivers getting cancellation payouts for cancelling on pax not wearing a mask? If so, does Uber seem to be slowing/withholding pings afterwards?


When I get a ping, I text to let them know masks are required. About 20% of the time they cancel and I get the cancel fee. So far I've only cancelled one time on a pax for not wearing a mask. After waiting out the 5 minute timer, I got the full amount of the fare, not the cancel fee. Ca Ching! I haven't noticed any kind of throttling by Uber but the rides are pretty slow right now so it's hard to tell.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> After waiting out the 5 minute timer, I got the full amount of the fare, not the cancel fee


is that a Lyft thing?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Too many covidiots roaming around with dangerous attitudes. -o:


----------



## Serpentine (Dec 23, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> When I get a ping, I text to let them know masks are required. About 20% of the time they cancel and I get the cancel fee. So far I've only cancelled one time on a pax for not wearing a mask. After waiting out the 5 minute timer, I got the full amount of the fare, not the cancel fee. Ca Ching! I haven't noticed any kind of throttling by Uber but the rides are pretty slow right now so it's hard to tell.


only you can feel good about getting paid for a service that you are NOT providing. if you're so f--king scared of a sub microscopic virus, stay the hell home. ID-10-T


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Serpentine said:


> only you can feel good about getting paid for a service that you are NOT providing. if you're so f--king scared of a sub microscopic virus, stay the hell home. ID-10-T


If people are too inconsiderate to not wear a mask even though I warned them, you bet I'm happy to get paid. Wearing a mask is such a simple thing. If you're ok driving around in a petri dish, that's on you. I'm choosing to be part of the solution while you're choosing to be part of the problem. One ride, and a potential early death coming right up!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Serpentine said:


> if you're so f--king scared of a sub microscopic virus


If you're not, you're stupid. And I'll bet your parents never taught you to wash your hands after you use the bathroom.

Yes, it's a microorganism. But it doesn't have freakin' wings. It has to be carried in droplets. That's what the masks are for.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> is that a Lyft thing?


It was uber. I've never gotten the full fare on a cancel before so not sure if it was a mistake or if they are penalizing pax for not wearing a mask.


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

no....no ore than during cold and flu season


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> Uber's new mask wearing policy went into affect on May 18th. I'm very happy uber FINALLY recognized the increased risk of infection to both drivers and pax. Now if only they would address some of the MANY other risks of driving. Assault, false allegations, vehicle damage, harassment, etc...


You're self employed. At some point you have to take care of yourself. They can't come sit with you



Uberguyken said:


> Numbers are rising because they are finally testing more people... Stop believing everything you see on the tv. There have been way more people who have had and gotten over this thing than is being reported and most have A symptomatic results... While a few have bad reactions agreed if we had real numbers for this crap the mortality rate would be less than half the other reasons people die every year... Won't hear that on the news...
> 
> Live your life, use common sense and stop living in fear like your government wants.
> 
> ...


Numbers are not rising. Go look at everyday on the cdc website


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> you should go test that theory. You could be the poster child for the denier club.


Don't need to. 
https://www.businessinsider.com/who-no-need-for-healthy-people-to-wear-face-masks-2020-4


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Don't need to.


horse poo. Masks work. Period. Just ask front line hospital works. Facts are stubborn things, aye?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Numbers are not rising. Go look at everyday on the cdc website


It depends on what area you're looking at. Some areas are rising, some staying steady, some lowering. States keep track of their own stats on the state department of health site. In Georgia where I live, we were the first to open and now cases are rising.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> horse poo. Masks work. Period. Just ask front line hospital works. Facts are stubborn things, aye?


Sigh. Folks in hospitals use the level 95 masks.

Try this. Go press your face up against a chain link fence. Exhale. Did the fence stop your breath and whatever it was carrying from going through? The C19 virus is tiny, on the order of 2 microns. The gaps in a cloth mask are like the gaps in a chain link fence to it.

Cloth mask = cloth placebo. They do NOT work. Deal with that stubborn fact.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Sigh. Folks in hospitals use the level 95 masks.
> 
> Try this. Go press your face up against a chain link fence. Exhale. Did the fence stop your breath and whatever it was carrying from going through? The C19 virus is tiny, on the order of 2 microns. The gaps in a cloth mask are like the gaps in a chain link fence to it.
> 
> Cloth mask = cloth placebo. They do NOT work. Deal with that stubborn fact.


Sigh. Some people stick to their beliefs even tough it goes against science. For the last time, you wear a mask to protect other people in case you are a carrier. The virus is carried through airborne droplets and a mask will help keep the droplets in the mask. You can choose to remain ignorant or you can help slow the spread by wearing a mask. Simple science. I'm done responding.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> Sigh. Some people stick to their beliefs even tough it goes against science. For the last time, you wear a mask to protect other people in case you are a carrier. The virus is carried through airborne droplets and a mask will help keep the droplets in the mask. You can choose to remain ignorant or you can help slow the spread by wearing a mask. Simple science. I'm done responding.
> View attachment 467170


Sigh.... For the last time..... Masks are useless placeboes to make you feel better.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Folks in hospitals use the level 95 masks.


oh, so now you are qualifying your answer? So, you meant to say some masks work. OK, got it; you are forgiven.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh, so now you are qualifying your answer? So, you meant to say some masks work. OK, got it; you are forgiven.


This genius (and the one above your last post) know much much better than all the medical experts from all over the world. No use trying to demonstrate logic to them, let them wallow around in their bliss.
#Covidiots


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> let them wallow around in their bliss.


...if they could just manage to say masks aren't 100%, I could go with that because it is true. Any mask is better than NO mask; another mostly true statement. Why they pick mask/no mask as a battle cry is odd.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> This genius (and the one above your last post) know much much better than all the medical experts from all over the world. No use trying to demonstrate logic to them, let them wallow around in their bliss.
> #Covidiots


We can't all be blessed by the intelligence you seem to have to dole out... Thank God your here for us idiots....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> ... us idiots....


Medical experts and virologists ALL OVER THE EFFING WORLD continue to urge the use of masks, so yeah, you got that part right: you are an idiot-- a dangerous one at that. Enjoy being on ignore.

Next?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Medical experts and virologists ALL OVER THE EFFING WORLD continue to urge the use of masks, so yeah, you got that part right: you are an idiot-- a dangerous one at that. Enjoy being on ignore.


Thank God that was too easy... If you had put me on ignore days ago I wouldn't have had to listen to you DRIVEL on.....you piece of ....!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh, so now you are qualifying your answer? So, you meant to say some masks work. OK, got it; you are forgiven.


If you want to pick nits, then yes, I should have said cloth masks do no good. Got any other whines you want to get off your chest?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> If people are too inconsiderate to not wear a mask even though I warned them, you bet I'm happy to get paid. Wearing a mask is such a simple thing. If you're ok driving around in a petri dish, that's on you. I'm choosing to be part of the solution while you're choosing to be part of the problem. One ride, and a potential early death coming right up!


Wow so much drama and so much virtual signaling! Thank you for being part of the solution and not the problem! &#129326;&#129326;&#129326;

The "I'm risking my life for you" crowd has certainly jumped the shark.

Who has yet to wear a mask even once and has enjoyed life without cowering in fear over the boogeyvirus? This guy...










Are masks mandatory in a convertible?

I think once I go back to driving I will cancel *ANY* pax I see wearing a mask!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Who has yet to wear a mask even once and has enjoyed life without cowering in fear over the boogeyvirus? This guy...
> 
> View attachment 467401


Could you make that picture a bit smaller? Thanks!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> If you want to pick nits, then yes,


WooHoo we agree. :biggrin:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> The C19 virus is tiny, on the order of 2 microns.


The virus is tiny. So tiny that it doesn't actually have wings. It is carried in droplets.

Those droplets are much larger than the virus itself.

Are masks perfect? No, of course not. Not much in life is. But they're better than nothing.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> *Are you canceling pax not wearing masks?*


yes


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Uber's new mask wearing policy went into affect on May 18th. I'm very happy uber FINALLY recognized the increased risk of infection to both drivers and pax. Now if only they would address some of the MANY other risks of driving. Assault, false allegations, vehicle damage, harassment, etc...


About half of my pax aren't wearing masks. I keep a bandana around my neck in case a pax gets snippy about it.

Look, this virus has been here for almost 3 months, and NOW UBER wants us to wear masks? Not to mention that masks aren't really doing anything except virtue signaling.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> About half of my pax aren't wearing masks. I keep a bandana around my neck in case a pax gets snippy about it.
> 
> Look, this virus has been here for almost 3 months, and NOW UBER wants us to wear masks? Not to mention that masks aren't really doing anything except virtue signaling.


I agree that Uber is a day late and a dollar short with this, however, mask DO help curtail spreading the virus by those already infected.
You don't have to be flat on your back sick with disease to be a virus carrier, you can be asymptomatic.

Saying masks do nothing is like saying seat belts do nothing.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I guess the virtual signal maskies are going to start hating on the WHO now...

https://nypost.com/2020/05/28/healt...-if-caring-for-coronavirus-patients-who-says/









But don't worry maskies the CDC still thinks you should continue your virtual signaling and shaming those who don't wear masks as (1) not cool (2) unrespectful (3) science deniers (4) Satan (5) Hitler (for the atheists) or a combination of all 5. Especially if you judge the person as a Trump supporter or someone who just thinks the government has overstepped its authority.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Sigh....


----------



## supeariorintelect (May 29, 2020)

No


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Or maybe it's because unless it's a N95 mask they are useless....
> 
> Imagine that an answer that is based in fact...
> View attachment 464774


----------

